# שאל את הרב



## Helen White

Hi all,

I look up שאל את הרב in the dictionary. It says שאל את  means ask, and  הרב means the rabbi. So, does this phrase שאל את הרב means ask the rabbi? I am not sure about that. Could any native Greek speakers tell me what exactly does this phrase mean? Thank you.


----------



## slus

Hi,
שאל את הרב means ask the Rabbi. Both in male form.


----------



## Helen White

slus said:


> Hi,
> שאל את הרב means ask the Rabbi. Both in male form.


Thank you, slus. But I am sorry that I cannot understand "Both in male form" very well. I was wondering if you could give me some detailed explanation.


----------



## slus

שאל is the Hebrew word for "ask" in imoerative form addressing a singular male. 
שאלי for female
שאלו for plural

רב is the male form of Rabbi
The female form is either רבה (in reform or conservative communities) or רבנית (in orthodox communities, where it means "the Rabbi's wife").

In short, שאל את הרב addresses a male person asking a male rabbi.


----------



## Helen White

slus said:


> שאל is the Hebrew word for "ask" in imoerative form addressing a singular male.
> שאלי for female
> שאלו for plural
> 
> רב is the male form of Rabbi
> The female form is either רבה (in reform or conservative communities) or רבנית (in orthodox communities, where it means "the Rabbi's wife").
> 
> In short, שאל את הרב addresses a male person asking a male rabbi.


Oh, I can understand it more clearly now. Thank you, slus. If I just want to say "ask the rabbi," be it the person who asks is a male or a female, or be it a male rabbi or a female rabbi, how can I say it in Hebrew?


----------



## slus

Unfortunately there's no elegant way to do it. Many use the male form as a general verb, although it's not grammatical. Others use the plural form. Others use שאל/י. It's ugly, but covers both options.
As for the Rabbi, in an orthodox community, he can only be male. In other communities the best would be to use רב/ה.


----------



## Helen White

slus said:


> Unfortunately there's no elegant way to do it. Many use the male form as a general verb, although it's not grammatical. Others use the plural form. Others use שאל/י. It's ugly, but covers both options.
> As for the Rabbi, in an orthodox community, he can only be male. In other communities the best would be to use רב/ה.


Thank you so much, slus. I learn something new


----------



## Just in time

I am not sure, but I think שאל את הרב could also mean "He asked the rabbi."
Actually, I think it depends on the vocalization, which is missing. If it's sha'al et ha-rab, it means what I suggested.


----------



## Just in time

Sorry, I meant "et ha-rav". It's too late for me to edit it now.


----------



## Ali Smith

slus said:


> שאל is the Hebrew word for "ask" in imoerative form addressing a singular male.
> שאלי for female
> שאלו for plural
> 
> רב is the male form of Rabbi
> The female form is either רבה (in reform or conservative communities) or רבנית (in orthodox communities, where it means "the Rabbi's wife").
> 
> In short, שאל את הרב addresses a male person asking a male rabbi.



When שאל means "he asked" it's pronounced sha'al, but when it's an imperative is it pronounced "she'al"? Similarly, when it's in the plural (i.e. שאלו), it's pronounced "sha'alu" when it's "they asked" but "shi'lu" when it's an imperative (just like קראו qir'u, the imperative from "to read"). Am I correct?


----------



## Drink

No, the imperative is also sha'alu, because of the guttural א. The difference is it's a patach under the ש rather than a qamatz.


----------

